
At BlackRock, Machines Are Rising Over Managers to Pick Stocks - TuringNYC
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/28/business/dealbook/blackrock-actively-managed-funds-computer-models.html
======
TuringNYC
I originally thought it was a puff piece about machines on Wall st, but it
does have some hard numbers:

"As part of the restructuring, _seven of BlackRock’s 53 stock pickers are
expected to step down from their funds._ Several of the money managers will
stay on as advisers. At least 36 employees connected to the funds are leaving
the firm."

